# What is a good low light ground cover?



## humper (Jan 26, 2007)

What are some good plants that act as ground cover in a low light tank? Pictures are a plus!


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

Marsilea does well in low light. It's leaves are shaped similar to glossostigma except it only has one leaf per node. It isn't very picky and is pretty easy to grow, although it can be a bit slow. I wish i had pics but I threw mine out a while ago...


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

What are you calling lowlight? _Marselia sp._ is perfect for lower light setups. _Eleocharis acicularis_ is also good in low-moderate light. _Cryptocoryne parva_ is an excellent choice. Mose tied to mesh or rocks is nice also. Depending on what you call low light, _Echinodorus tennelus_ or some of the _Lilaeopsis sp._ would do well.

Pictures of all of these plants can be found in the Plant Finder here at APC. You can also search through it by lighting requirements or aquascape placement.


----------



## humper (Jan 26, 2007)

im calling low light 192W per 180 gallons


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I think I've already posted this in another thread or two of yours, but Aquatic clover is a good choice for a low light ground cover... Floridadriftwood's Aquarium Plants & Driftwood


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

Java Moss


----------

